# <100 HP Used Tractor Values



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice 1993 CaseIH 695 FWA tractor with cab, 3830 hours & 2250 loader sold for $17,500 on northeast Iowa farm sale Saturday (Oct. 27, 2012). I highlight this tractor in new Youtube video posted today looking at RISING values on good condition used tractors < 100 HP:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

